# Tuna-Mac Salad



## mmyap (May 23, 2014)

Not the best picture in the world.  The pasta is still warm and will absorb some more of the mayo.  It still looks a bit soupy.  

Tuna-Mac Salad

1 medium potato, cubed - I use yukon gold so I don't have to peel
1 lb. box of elbow macaroni
1 6 to 7 oz. can of tuna, drained, I like the kind packed in olive oil
1 cup frozen peas (they will defrost in the salad)
1 cup of diced celery
1/2 cup of diced dill pickles, (we really like pickles, reduce to 1/4 of you are not a pickle freak
2 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1 cup mayo to start, add more to get it to the consistency you like

Bring a large pot of salted water to the boil.  Add the potato first, cook for ten minutes and then add the macaroni into the same pot for the additional 10 minutes it takes to cook.  Drain and let cool.

When the pasta is cooling mix the rest of the ingredients using the first addition of the 1 cup of mayo.  When the pasta is no longer steaming / screaming hot, but still warm transfer it to a large mixing bow.  Add the tuna mix to the noodles.  Give it a good mix and add enough additional mayo to get it to the consistency you like.  Some people like it looser, some like a tighter salad.  The potato seems weird but it adds a nice flavor.  It also gives the mayo sauce a nice texture.


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2014)

That sounds great for a pasta, tuna salad. I really love my "deli-Tuna special". Has the olive oil packed Italian canned tuna. I drain 3 cans of tuna, put in a bowl, flake with a fork. Add mayo, diced celery, diced onion, hard boiled eggs, 3), sweet relish and S&P. I love this on sandwiches and ritz crackers.````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2014)

I'm a pickle freak too!


----------



## mmyap (May 23, 2014)

CraigC said:


> That sounds great for a pasta, tuna salad. I really love my "deli-Tuna special". Has the olive oil packed Italian canned tuna. I drain 3 cans of tuna, put in a bowl, flake with a fork. Add mayo, diced celery, diced onion, hard boiled eggs, 3), sweet relish and S&P. I love this on sandwiches and ritz crackers.````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````



Once you go olive oil packed tuna, you don't go back. 

Your tuna special sounds fabulous!  My tuna salad is usually tuna, mayo and that's it.  I'm going to try that soon.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 23, 2014)

Sounds good, mmyap. Thank you for sharing your recipe!  

Another pickle lover here - I just munched on the last of my Mrs. Fannings bread and butter pickles.  LOVE those!


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2014)

Every so often I will buy a small piece of tuna and cook it thoroughly. Then I pour olive oil over it. Just enough to soak through the flaked tuna fish. I don't drain the oil. Instead I add salt, diced celery and onion along with a bit of mayonnaise and a tad bit of sweet relish. With a leaf of lettuce and whole wheat bread, a perfect lunch.


----------



## CarolPa (May 24, 2014)

I make tuna-mac salad similar to this, but no potatoes.  I also don't use elbow macaroni.  I use raditorie.  It has nooks and crannies for the mayo and tuna to go into.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I make tuna-mac salad similar to this, but no potatoes.  I also don't use elbow macaroni.  I use raditorie.  It has nooks and crannies for the mayo and tuna to go into.



I save the potatoes for potato salad. I buy the really large casserole elbows for the Mac Salad. Not every pasta maker makes the large elbows, but the word is spreading and more and more are making it. The mayo and seasoning can get inside the elbows.


----------

